
Do We Really Understand the Cosmos? - suprgeek
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.03505v1
======
johnloeber
A superb case of Betteridge's Law of Headlines

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
I had to google this:

>> Betteridge's law of headlines is one name for an adage that states: "Any
headline that ends in a question mark can be answered by the word no." It is
named after Ian Betteridge, a British technology journalist, although the
principle is much older.

Nice, but now someone has to write an article on Betteridge's law headlined
"Can this headline be answered by the word 'no'?".

------
wizardforhire
tldr: no.

------
antiquark
Yes, but who is this so-called "eternal observer?" Could it be... GOD???

